# ANYONE EVER TRY THIS??



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Baked Camel

1 lg Camel
2 lg Sheep
4 lg Turkeys
20 lg Carps
200 md Sea-Gull Eggs
400 lg Dates
Banana-Leafs

Cook the eggs, peel them. Scale off the carps. Fill the carps with the dates and the eggs. Fill the turkeys with the Carps. Fill the sheep with the turkeys. Fill the camel with the sheep. Dig a large mould, give in about 500 kilos of charcoal and light them. Wrap the camel in the banana-leafs and give into the mould. Cover with earth and bake for two days.

To serve with rice.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

HMMMM sounds a bit like my mother in laws thanksgiving meal :lol:


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

HMMMMnnnn.......Anyone bring the hot sauce and real cold beer????


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

the funny thing is, is this is an actual recipe!


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Me and Ceasar used to do that every weekend until those a#@holes stabed him. Plus now there using all the camels for the renovation work over at the coloseum. :drunk:


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 1, 2006)

sounds yummy!


----------

